# تعريف المسيحية _ غريغوريوس النيسي



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

*
ما هو تعريف المسيحية؟

بقلم القديس غريغوريوس النيسي



يقولون أن أحد منظمي العروض في مدينة الإسكندرية قد درَّب قرداً على الرقص برشاقة، ألبسه قناع الراقصين وبدلة مناسبة للإستعراض، وأحاطه بجوقة، وكسب شهرة من خلال رقص وتلوي القرد على أنغام الموسيقى، وكان القرد يُخفي طبيعته بكل طريقة من خلال ما يفعله ومن خلال الشكل الذي يظهر به. وبينما كان الجمهور مفتوناً بطرافة هذا المنظر، أظهر أحد الأذكياء الحاضرين للمشاهدين بواسطة خدعة أن الراقص قرداً. عندما كانت الجموع تصرخ وتُصفق على حركات وإيماءات القرد الذي كان يتحرك بشكل متناغم مع الموسيقى، يقولون أنه ألقى في مكان الرقص بعض من الحلويات التي تثير الرغبة عند مثل هذه الحيوانات. عند ذلك وبدون لحظة تأخير، عندما رأى القرد اللوز مبعثر أمام الجوقة، نسي الرقص والتصفيق والبدلة المُتقنة، وركض وراء الحلوى ملتقطاً كل ما وجده في راحة يديه. وحتى لا يقف القناع حائلاً أمام طريق فمه، خلع بهمة قناع تنكره بأظافره، وحالاً أثار ضحكة المشاهدين بدلاً من المديح والإعجاب، إذ ظهر بشكله القبيح والمضحك بعد تمزيقه للقناع.

هكذا أيضاً، كما أن الشكل المُنتحَّل لم يكن كافياً لهذا الحيوان لكي يُعتبَّر إنساناً، فأنكشفت طبيعته بحادثة اللوز، هكذا أيضاً أولئك الناس الذين لا يُشكّلون بصدق طبيعتهم الخاصة بالإيمان المسيحي، يمكن بسهولة كشفهم - من خلال شراك الشيطان - أنهم على حال آخر غير الحال الذي هم مدعوين إليه. وعوضاً عن التينة أو اللوزة أو أي شيء آخر، يضع الشيطان بحيّله الشريرة: الغرور، ومحبة الكرامة، ومحبة الربح، ومحبة اللذة، وأي شيء آخر أمام الشخص الشهواني بدلاً من الحلوة، وبسهولة يفضح النفوس الشبيهة بالقردة الذين من خلال التظاهر والرياء والتقليد يلعبون دور المسيحي التقي، وعند حلول أي أزمة شخصية يخلعون قناع الإعتدال والوداعة أو أي فضيلة أخرى.

من الضروري إذن أن نفهم ما معنى كلمة "مسيحي" حتى يمكننا أن نصبح على ما يقتضيه هذا الأسم ولا نُكشَّف بواسطة الرب الظاهر أمامه كل مخفي، أعني ما أخفيناه نحن بمجرد القبول والتظاهر بالأسم فقط كمسيحيين، مع أننا في الواقع على حال مناقض تماماً لما نظهر عليه.


إذن، إذا إتخذ أحد اسم المسيح لكنه لا يُظهر في حياته ما يتضمنه ويُشار إليه بهذا الاسم، مثل هذا الشخص يُناقض الاسم ويضع قناعاً بلا حياة يوافق النموذج المُسمَّى أمامنا شكلاً فقط. لأنه من المستحيل للمسيح أن لا يكون براً ونقاوة وحقاً ونفوراً من كل شر، وليس ممكناً أن تكون مسيحياً - أعني مسيحياً بالحقيقة - بدون الإشتراك في هذه الفضائل وإظهارها في حياتك. 


إذا كان من الممكن إعطاء تعريفاً للمسيحية، سوف نُعرِّفها كالتالي:


المسيحية هي محاكاة الطبيعة الإلهية.


والآن، ليت لا يعترض أحد على هذا التعريف، كتعريف غير معتدل يتجاوز وضاعة طبيعتنا. 


لا، هذا التعريف لا يتجاوز طبيعتنا.


في الحقيقة، إذا رجع أي أحد إلى حالة الإنسان الأولى، سوف يجد من خلال تعاليم الأسفار المقدسة أن هذا التعريف لا يتجاوز مقياس طبيعتنا. إذ أن الإنسان الأول قد تم تكوينه كمحاكاة لشَبَه الله. لذلك موسى بقوله الحكيم عن خلق الإنسان، قال "على صورة الله خلقه" (تك 2). 


وبالتالي، كلمة "مسيحية" إذاً، تُعيد الإنسان مرة أخرى إلى نصيبه السعيد الأصلي.



إذا كان الإنسان في الأصل على شبه الله، لا نكون قد تجاوزنا الحدَّ بالإعلان أن المسيحية هي محاكاة الطبيعة الإلهية. في الحقيقة، عظيم جداً وعد هذا الاسم.

ربما من المناسب أن نتحرى أيضاً بشأن عدم توافق حياتنا مع التعريف وخطورة هذا الأمر بالنسبة للشخص الذي يستخدم هذا الاسم. ربما يتضح المعنى من خلال الأمثلة. إفترض أن رسام محترف تم تكليفه برسم صورة للملك لمن يعيشون بعيداً، إذا رسم شكل مضحك وقبيح على الخشب ودعى هذا الشكل الكريه صورة الملك، ألا يزعج هذا السلطات على أساس أن الأصل الوسيم قد أهين من خلال هذه الصورة السيئة بين أولئك الذين لم يروا الملك من قبل؟ فالناس سوف تعتقد بالضرورة أن الأصل يشابه الشكل الذي تُظهره الأيقونة.

إذا كان التعريف يقول أن المسيحية هي محاكاة الله، فالشخص الذي لم يسبق له أن يتفهم هذا السر سوف يظن أن الأصل الإلهي يشابه ما يراه في حياة كل واحد منّا، فيقبلها كمحاكاة صحيحة لله، فإن رأى نماذج للصلاح الكامل سوف يعتقد أن الإله الموقَّر بواسطتنا إله صالح، لكن إذا رأى أمامه شخص أنفعالي وقاسي يتأرجح بين الأهواء، ويعكس العديد من أشكال الحيوانات في شخصيته - إذ أنه من السهل ان نرى كيف تشبه التقلبات في طبيعتنا الحيوانات، عندما يدعو مثل هذا الشخص نفسه "مسيحياً"، وواضح للجميع أن وعد الاسم يُعلن محاكاة الله، يجعل هذا الشخص إذن الأصل الإلهي - الذي يُعتقد بأنه ينعكس في حياتنا الخاصة - هدفاً للملامة بين غير المؤمنين.


يدين الكتاب المقدس بنوع من التهديد المخيف هؤلاء الأشخاص قائلاً: " لأن اسم الله يجدف عليه بسببكم بين الأمم" (رو 2)، ويبدو لي أن الرب يوجه أفكارنا في هذا الإتجاه عندما يقول لمن يستطيع أن يسمع: "كونوا كاملين كما ان أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل" (مت 5). إذ أنه بتسميته الآب الحقيقي للمؤمنين فهو يُريد أن أولئك المولودين بواسطته يكونوا واحداً مع الآب في كمال الصلاح الذي يتأملونه في الآب.





Reference: Fathers of the Church Series, Volume 58, Gregory of Nyssa, Ascetical works.


ترجمة المدونة الآبائية : http://erinipasy.blogspot.com/*


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2014)

موضوع فوق فوق فوق الرائع، واختيار موفق جداً يستحق التقييم والتثبيت لأنه إرشاد وتوجيه حي لضبط الحياة في الحق، ليكون المسيحي مسيحي حقيقي... إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك ويزيدك نعمة فوق نعمة ويجعل اختيارك موفق لنشر التعليم المسيحي الحي بخبرة عمل النعمة في القلب آمين​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

متشكر جدا أستاذ أيمن لتشجيع حضرتك ..


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2014)

على ايه بس الشكر يا جميل، الموضوع حلو حلو حلو فعلاً 
لأنه من الناحية العملية والاختبارية يعتبر قوة لكل نفس تسمعه وتحياه
الله الحي يزيدك بركة ونعمة ويوجه قلبك وفكرك لتعلن مشيئته دائماً كالتدبير
كن معافي باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

أمين فأمين ..
ربنا يعطينا نعمة أن نعيش مسيحيين ..


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع واختيار موفق
الرب يباركك لمجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع رائع واختيار موفق
> الرب يباركك لمجد اسمه القدوس​



ويبارك حياتك أخى الحبيب ..
شكرا للتقييم ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

موضوع جامد 
ومهم جدا 
ومفيد جدا جدا 
وجديد علي اذني 
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> موضوع جامد
> ومهم جدا
> ومفيد جدا جدا
> وجديد علي اذني
> الرب يبارك تعبك



ربنا يهبنا نعمة شركة محبته ..
أشكرك على التقييم أخى الحبيب ..


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مايو 2014)

*موضوع غايه فى الروعه استاذى 
وتعريف فوق الرائع للمسيحيه 
فعلا احنا اولاد الله لابد ان نكون ضورة الله على الارض 
وجميله اوى جملة محاكاة الطبيعه الالهيه 
ياريت نكون ولاد ربنا بجد مش لابسين قناع  زى القرد 
ربنا يباركك استاذى ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *موضوع غايه فى الروعه استاذى
> وتعريف فوق الرائع للمسيحيه
> فعلا احنا اولاد الله لابد ان نكون ضورة الله على الارض
> وجميله اوى جملة محاكاة الطبيعه الالهيه
> ...



ويبارك حياتك اختى العزيزة ..
أشكرك على التقييم وتعليقك الجميل ..


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (24 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

katya قال:


> موضوع رائع الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك ..


----------



## روزا فكري (24 مايو 2014)

بصراحه التشبيه خضني في الاول بس لما قريت الموضوع لاخره
حسيت انه تشبيه في محله بالذات الجزء ده
  يضع الشيطان بحيّله الشريرة: الغرور، ومحبة الكرامة، ومحبة الربح، ومحبة  اللذة، وأي شيء آخر أمام الشخص الشهواني بدلاً من الحلوة، وبسهولة يفضح  النفوس الشبيهة بالقردة الذين من خلال التظاهر والرياء والتقليد يلعبون دور  المسيحي التقي، وعند حلول أي أزمة شخصية يخلعون قناع الإعتدال والوداعة أو  أي فضيلة أخرى.

موضوع حقيقي مميز ومفيد جداا ويستاهل التقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك استاذ عبد يسوع
​


----------



## أَمَة (24 مايو 2014)

بناء على طلب الإبن الحبيب
*Aymonded*
*يُنقل هذا الموضوع الى قسم المرشد الروحي*
*الذي يشرفُ عليه*
*ويُترك له عملية تثبيته.*​


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2014)

أشكرك يا أمي باسم ربنا يسوع، لأن الموضوع يخص تدبير النفس وإرشاد في منتهى الأهمية ومن الضرورة القصوى تثبيتة ليكون منهج حياة كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد، ويُريد أن يحيا بأمانة حسب إنجيل خلاصنا آمين​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> بصراحه التشبيه خضني في الاول بس لما قريت الموضوع لاخره
> حسيت انه تشبيه في محله بالذات الجزء ده
> يضع الشيطان بحيّله الشريرة: الغرور، ومحبة الكرامة، ومحبة الربح، ومحبة  اللذة، وأي شيء آخر أمام الشخص الشهواني بدلاً من الحلوة، وبسهولة يفضح  النفوس الشبيهة بالقردة الذين من خلال التظاهر والرياء والتقليد يلعبون دور  المسيحي التقي، وعند حلول أي أزمة شخصية يخلعون قناع الإعتدال والوداعة أو  أي فضيلة أخرى.
> 
> ...



ويبارك حياتك أختى الغالية فى كنيسة المسيح ..
وأشكرك على تعليقك الحلو الواعى .


----------



## أَمَة (24 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك يا أمي باسم ربنا يسوع، لأن الموضوع يخص تدبير النفس وإرشاد في منتهى الأهمية ومن الضرورة القصوى تثبيتة ليكون منهج حياة كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد، ويُريد أن يحيا بأمانة حسب إنجيل خلاصنا آمين​


 

كلامك صح يا أيمن. وتمييزك في الأمور الروحية لا يختلف عليه إثنان لديهم روح التمييز.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك وإشرافك.


----------



## أَمَة (24 مايو 2014)

لا اريد أن يفوتني شكر الإبن الغالي *عبد يسوع المسيح *على نقله مواضيع فيها غذاء روحي أكثر ضرورة من الطعام والشراب الأرضي.

الرب يبارك حياتك يا إبني ويغنيك أكثر وأكثر من نعمه السماوية.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

أمة قال:


> لا اريد أن يفوتني شكر الإبن الغالي *عبد يسوع المسيح *على نقله مواضيع فيها غذاء روحي أكثر ضرورة من الطعام والشراب الأرضي.
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك يا إبني ويغنيك أكثر وأكثر من نعمه السماوية.



ربنا يخليكى يا أمى ..
الشكر للمسيح انه يدينا نعمة الفهم والتمييز لمعرفة مقاصده لحياتنا ..
ونفهم ونعمل بأقوال الاباء الذين تذوقوا حلاوة العشرة مع المسيح .


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2014)

*المسيحي الحقيقي مدعو ليكون "مثله" ..... أي على مثال المسيح
أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ (1يو  3 :  2)

المسيحي الحقيقي مدعو ليكون شريكا للطبيعة الإلهية 
كَمَا أَنَّ قُدْرَتَهُ الإِلَهِيَّةَ قَدْ وَهَبَتْ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا هُوَ لِلْحَيَاةِ وَالتَّقْوَى، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الَّذِي دَعَانَا بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْفَضِيلَةِ، اللَّذَيْنِ بِهِمَا قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ، هَارِبِينَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ (2بط  1 :  4)

ويقول القديس سيرافيم صاروفسكى (إن الصلاة, الصوم, السهر, وكل الممارسات المسيحية, على الرغم من أنها فعلا نافعة في حد ذاتها, ولكنها لا تشكل هدف حياتنا المسيحية, بل هي ليست سوى وسائل تساعدنا على بلوغ الهدف. أما غاية ما تصبو إليه الحياة المسيحية فهو إقتاه الروح القدس. أما الصلاة والصوم والسهر والعطاء وكل ما عداها من أعمال صالحة والتي نعملها من أجل الم‏سيح, فهي ليست سوى وسائل لإقتناء الروح القدس)

*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 مايو 2014)

*هذه واحدة من الاعمال الزهدية المهمة في حياة اغريغوريوس النيصصي - يُسمى عمود الكنيسة، ومعلم المسكونة...*

*شكراً ...كنا محتاجين بالفعل لهذه الاستنارة الروحية!*

*تحياتي*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المسيحي الحقيقي مدعو ليكون "مثله" ..... أي على مثال المسيح
> أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ، وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ، لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ كَمَا هُوَ (1يو  3 :  2)
> 
> المسيحي الحقيقي مدعو ليكون شريكا للطبيعة الإلهية
> ...



كلامك صحيح يا أبى الحبيب ..
أشكرك جدا على التعليق الجميل الذى أثرى الموضوع ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مايو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هذه واحدة من الاعمال الزهدية المهمة في حياة اغريغوريوس النيصصي - يُسمى عمود الكنيسة، ومعلم المسكونة...*
> 
> *شكراً ...كنا محتاجين بالفعل لهذه الاستنارة الروحية!*
> 
> *تحياتي*



نعم أخى الحبيب نحن محتاجين فعلا لنستنير روحيا بأقوال أبائنا الذين عاشوا المسيحية الحقيقية ..


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

موضوع مهم وشيق جدا
تأمل روحي نافع لحياتنا
شكرا اخي عبد يسوع المسيح
ربنا يبارك حيتك وخدمتك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مايو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> موضوع مهم وشيق جدا
> تأمل روحي نافع لحياتنا
> شكرا اخي عبد يسوع المسيح
> ربنا يبارك حيتك وخدمتك



ويبارك حياتك أختى تماف ..
ويعطينا المسيح أن ننتفع بما نقرأ ونسمع ونرى ..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مايو 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مايو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك أستاذى الحبيب ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 مايو 2014)

*موضوع في غاية الاهمية
صدقني انا استفدت منه كتير جدا 
بشكر حضرتك جداا علي الافادة
وعلي اختيار حضرتك الموفق جـــــدا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك .
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع في غاية الاهمية
> صدقني انا استفدت منه كتير جدا
> بشكر حضرتك جداا علي الافادة
> وعلي اختيار حضرتك الموفق جـــــدا
> ...



نشكر المسيح الذى لا يتركنا أبدا و يتعهدنا دائما بتعاليم أبائنا الذين أختبروا الحياة فى المسيح .. 
المسيح يهبنا كلنا أن نعيش بما يليق بمن دعينا على أسمه القدوس ..
المسيح يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك دائما ..


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (26 مايو 2014)

قسوة الكلام لعلها نافعة للتشبيه المنطقي لعالم اليوم الذي نعيش فيه ...
عساها أن تصحي النائم ليصحح  طريق هلاكه الأبدي ... ويتفهم أن
المسيحية هي علاقة حية يومية مع الرب يسوع المسيح...
وليس من الجيد أن أعرف المسيح أنا فقط ، ولكن الأهم أن يعرفني المسيح هوّ بذاته ليظهرها لي...
شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز للموضوع المميز والأختيار الرائع جداً
تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك ومشاركاتك
المباركة دائماً ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة الى الأبد... 
والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 مايو 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> قسوة الكلام لعلها نافعة للتشبيه المنطقي لعالم اليوم الذي نعيش فيه ...
> عساها أن تصحي النائم ليصحح  طريق هلاكه الأبدي ... ويتفهم أن
> المسيحية هي علاقة حية يومية مع الرب يسوع المسيح...
> وليس من الجيد أن أعرف المسيح أنا فقط ، ولكن الأهم أن يعرفني المسيح هوّ بذاته ليظهرها لي...
> ...



أمين أخى الحبيب ..
ليعطينا المسيح أن نختفى ونتوارى خلفه ليظهر هو فى حياتنا وأنه هو العامل فينا ..
المسيح يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك فرحا دائم ..


----------

